# WARNING: Mac Virus Discovered



## griftmetal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys just a heads up. Check out the link

YouTube - Macintosh Virus Discovered


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Yet another pathetic marketing attempt by CP Used.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well. at least it has the Halloween spirit.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Hahaha, that's so lame - But the Pacman laptops at the end are pretty funny...

As far as the store goes I've never been in it, however comparing their pricing to CC is not going to work CC's pricing is science fiction. :lmao:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Ugh, can I get my minute back? I couldn't even stomach watching the whole thing.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Well for a ' viral ' video it is working:
Be afraid, be very afraid. Macintosh virus caught on film (happy Halloween) - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

BeamUsed probably submitted the video to tuaw as well.





Heart said:


> Well a a viral video it is working:
> Be afraid, be very afraid. Macintosh virus caught on film (happy Halloween) - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

HowEver said:


> BeamUsed probably submitted the video to tuaw as well.


No doubt Pew Echo did just that.


----------



## griftmetal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ouch*

So let me get this straight, if I had posted the same video under my youtube account and didn't put my company's website at the end you guys may have actually enjoyed a funny little video? Good to know. Have fun being miserable and I apologize for the unforgivable sin of trying to entertain you for 4 precious minutes of your miserable little lives. :-(

steve scholtz


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

what in the bloody hell was that!?


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Marketing ruse aside, I thought it was amusing actually.
"Eat macbook brick!"


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Oct 28, 2008)

hey, I just wanted to voice my disapproval of the ridiculous lambasting of CPU-sed that I seem to see every time I get a link to ehMac. Compared with most of Toronto's other independent resellers, it's prices are reasonable, and its service is much better than dealing with the 'geniuses' at the Apple Store, they DO offer free parking, and guess what? THe video was actually funny! It even made it to TUAW. I don't know why ehMac, which otherwise has great Canadian friendly Mac content, is so blatantly anti-CPUsed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Okay, lighten up guys. The video was pretty funny. Was it cheese and a littler weird? Sure it was, it was a mock short horror. 

Can we stop with the slamming of Beam Echo? I don't have personal experience shopping there but don't believe the amount of static they get is warranted. I have met a manager from Beam Echo in the past, and he seemed like a very nice, likable person. 

The fact they are in business for this long in a very competitive Mac market means they must be doing a lot of things right and have a loyal Mac following. 

Look, I know Apple is doing really well lately and we are no longer in the days of Apple being referred to as "beleaguered", but as Mac fans we are still fighting for the Mac, and Beam Echo is on the same team guys. 

Perhaps if you have an issue with a company, you could send feedback to the company directly instead of posting (and repeatedly posting) on a public forum.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Okay, lighten up guys. The video was pretty funny. Was it cheese and a littler weird? Sure it was, it was a mock short horror.
> 
> Can we stop with the slamming of Beam Echo? I don't have personal experience shopping there but don't believe the amount of static they get is warranted. I have met a manager from Beam Echo in the past, and he seemed like a very nice, likable person.
> 
> ...


Same side? The only side they are on is their own.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just so we're clear, my experience with CPUsed/BeamEcho is personal, not second-hand, and my comments reflect the level of service, pricing and other factors that relate to trying to shop at a particular store. I'm happy to express myself with my wallet, and not 'bash' the store here.

As well, public forum members are always a little suspect of first-time posters who seem unlikely to return let alone contribute, and who seek free advertising. Surreptitious postings don't reflect well on you, and that's one reason these responses were elicited. Will you be back to freely share your expertise in the Mac Help subforum on ehMac?

_(By the way, the Kindergarten Cop reference isn't lost here. Was that an intentional way to annoy potential customers?)_




Detective John Kimble said:


> hey, I just wanted to voice my disapproval of the ridiculous lambasting of CPU-sed that I seem to see every time I get a link to ehMac. Compared with most of Toronto's other independent resellers, it's prices are reasonable, and its service is much better than dealing with the 'geniuses' at the Apple Store, they DO offer free parking, and guess what? THe video was actually funny! It even made it to TUAW. I don't know why ehMac, which otherwise has great Canadian friendly Mac content, is so blatantly anti-CPUsed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just so we're clear....

As the owner of the forum, I want the repetitive bashing to stop. There's posting positive or negative feedback about a genuine customer experience on ehMac.ca, which is encouraged. Then there's having a hate-on and bashing a company at any given opportunity, even when a little harmless video is posted. 

Yes, it would of been cooler to ask permission to post the video. I would of happily said yes. 

I want to also be clear that the opinions posted by individual members of ehMac.ca, does not necessarily reflect the opinions of the owners of ehMac.ca.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have met some nice staff members there in the old store. They were very friendly to dogs and children.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> I've actually bothered to contact them with my comments regarding the way in which the business operated. I received back an e-mail, that my letter had "Hurt the boss's feelings."
> 
> I did happen to be at the new Yorkville location shortly after it opened and asked an employee why I should risk a parking fee that would only be refunded if I chose to buy something--that it meant I would only visit by chance if already parked for another reason. The employee explained that he/she couldn't blame me, and said he/she purchased all Apple equipment from Carbon where he/she had an account.
> 
> ...


There's always two sides to a story, and I wouldn't be surprised if this was a one sided account of things. 

Many stores in Toronto don't have free parking. Some stores, like Apple stores at York Dale, require parking in a busy mall and/or a very long walk to the actual store. 

The boss's feelings where hurt? Maybe that wasn't really the case, and maybe was more the boss just caring about their business?

CPUsed name change... who really cares about a name change? Apple Computer changed their name to Apple Inc. A lot of companies change or modify their names.

I don't know... at any rate like I said, I would like the repetitive bashing to stop.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

> Wow, the scariest part was when he pulled out that flash drive--WITHOUT EJECTING IT FIRST!!!


Ha! I chortled aloud reading the above comment on the TUAW site - almost as hard as when "Johnny" was revealed stuffed in the MacPro box.


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, it's amazing how certain things can act as a trigger for an emotional response! My experience with CPUsed is limited, but if you don't like the store, don't go there. And I agree with the "Mayor", personal comments about individuals should be made to that individual, and not to anyone else. I believe that it's always best to model the behaviour that one would expect from others.

Cheers.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

:lmao: :lmao: God I love how sh$t degrades here.....:lmao: :lmao: 

Some of y'all need to switch it over to decaf.....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it a different thing to talk about stores that sell one kind of related products, and other kinds of stores or businesses?

For example, I had an awful experience with a Sympatico 'tech' last night, who wanted to reset my login passwords for all of my computers. I had to tell him no, I was simply doublechecking the procedure for setup for a new or newly built and installed PC. "That's your problem," he said, and hung up on me. (Problem solved by installing an arcane set of drivers, from a DVD included with the motherboard.)

That's a story about an individual, but at a very large company; but known for its poor customer service and overpriced offerings.

We denigrate Sympatico, Rogers, suppliers, UPS, Canada Post, recommending some businesses and not others, all in varying degrees.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've removed a few comments that I did not feel were appropriate. 

I want to clarify, feel free to post opinions on overall shopping experiences based on real, first hand experiences, but please do not mention specific accusations about individuals or make unfounded assumptions. 

I know slander is only slander when they are false accusations, but in regards to the internet and laws in Canada, there are grey areas where if your intent is to directly harm a company, you expose yourself to legal risk. 

I want to remind everyone about the T's and C's of ehMac.ca that everyone who is a member of ehMac.ca, has agreed to:



> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> ...


----------



## griftmetal (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a Canadian who enjoys Macs so I thought this would be as good a place as any to show you guys my video. 

I was only trying to entertain you for four whole minutes and if I was wrong then I am sorry. Feel free to come to any of my comedy shows where I will not even allude to my place of work and my comedy will not drudge up any painful memories.

Once again, Happy Halloween
All the best

Steve


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeez, all I did was ask a question about why an undisclosed computer store has the reputation it has on the basis that at least _some_ of it exists for a reason; ie. there have to be at least some facts forming the basis for it.

To be perfectly fair and balanced, Carbon Computing has sold me some dead hardware:

Power Mac G5 (used demonstrator machine): Whoever reinstalled the RAM failed to properly seat it in the DIMM slots. It was riding high and the locking clamps weren't in position so it wasn't making electrical contact. Consequently the computer wouldn't boot. I fixed this one myself.

eyeTV 200: Factory defect with unit, was exchanged for one that works better.

Now who else can I pick on for computer stuff?

Atman Computer sold me a PC that had an intermittent problem with the CPU; Intel shipped me a replacement unit and a container to send them the defective one back to them for failure analysis. I performed the replacement work at home.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

griftmetal said:


> I am a Canadian who enjoys Macs so I thought this would be as good a place as any to show you guys my video.
> 
> ...
> 
> Steve


The stop-motion with the computers was great! I did something like that in high school comm-tech class with a few other kids using little Lego men walking around a Lego castle. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

So calling that "unnamed" store a mac virus was not appropriate? C'mon take a joke mayor. Or was it the fact that I called their used equipment overpriced that was the part you didn't like? I can tell you FIRST HAND that it is more often than not, having dealt with them for many years (since they ran it out of a garage in fact).

This forum is really starting to go downhill when you can't be jovial like that without getting censored. If you're worried about your store taking the heat for it then maybe you should think about getting out of the forum business, that sounds like a conflict of interest to me.

P.S. I just re-read the forum agreement and I don't see anything in it that warranted my post getting deleted.

P.S.S. The T's and C's indemnify YOU and the FORUM from any potential issues, I am personally willing to take the heat for my statements if it comes to that so the heavy handed censorship is kinda lame.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> This forum is really starting to go downhill when you can't be jovial like that without getting censored.


 Well that's been happening for quite some time now.  At the risk of, well, being banned again, this forum has always had a sort of high and mighty air about it, I think 'some' people take the whole thing a little too seriously. Over the 8 years I've been on here I've seen it become this watered down middle of the road place, it is definitely one of the more 'policed' forums I've been on. Do you really think anyone cares in the corporate world what anyone says here? It used to be a 'fun' place where you could really 'bite' into posts and other members and most of the time have fun with it. Sometimes it got nasty, I know first hand of this, but still, get over it, it's a forum. beejacon 

And even though the buy and sell section imploded, the new classified section is not good from the standpoint of selection, it's like no one sells anything anymore. Seems like it anyway. 



> 15.4in, 2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 512 MB, 120GB, DL SuperDrive, AirPort, Bluetooth - 1799.00


That's more than a brandnew 2.4 - So aah ya, Carbon has some pricing issues.... Just to get back on the store bashing thing for a moment.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mguertin said:


> So calling that "unnamed" store a mac virus was not appropriate? C'mon take a joke mayor. Or was it the fact that I called their used equipment overpriced that was the part you didn't like? I can tell you FIRST HAND that it is more often than not, having dealt with them for many years (since they ran it out of a garage in fact).
> 
> This forum is really starting to go downhill when you can't be jovial like that without getting censored. If you're worried about your store taking the heat for it then maybe you should think about getting out of the forum business, that sounds like a conflict of interest to me.
> 
> ...


mguertin, if you want to open yourself to legal exposure, knock yourself out. Just because someone hasn't said something slanderous, doesn't mean they will not have to defend themselves in court over accusations of slander, and incur legal fees plus the time and the hassle. My actions and *only* intentions are just trying to protect my members from companies quick to claim slander and subtly threaten legal action. If you wish to berate me for that and think the forum is going down hill because of that, so be it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Well that's been happening for quite some time now.  At the risk of, well, being banned again, this forum has always had a sort of high and mighty air about it, I think 'some' people take the whole thing a little too seriously. Over the 8 years I've been on here I've seen it become this watered down middle of the road place, it is definitely one of the more 'policed' forums I've been on.


And yet you've been coming back for 8 years.  Yes, this forum is not like all the other forums out there. Thanks for the compliment.  



> Do you really think anyone cares in the corporate world what anyone says here?


:lmao: Why yes, I know for a fact they do. I have been served several cease and desist letters from lawyers over the years, I have been contacted by Apple HQ several times about posts, ehMac.ca is blocked internally at Apple, and well... the final big thing I can't say quite yet.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Blocked internally at Apple? This site should be required reading there.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> 15.4in, 2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 512 MB, 120GB, DL SuperDrive, AirPort, Bluetooth - 1799.00
> That's more than a brandnew 2.4 - So aah ya, Carbon has some pricing issues.... Just to get back on the store bashing thing for a moment.


Thanks for that feedback. You're right, that seems off. I will pass along to the powers that be. (Some companies actually _like_ feedback both good and bad)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> If the big thing is that ehphone.ca is taking over, well...


 

no


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That was jut the silliest 'secret news' I could think of.

And I like surprises, so I don't really want to know.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Thanks for that feedback. You're right, that seems off. I will pass along to the powers that be. (Some companies actually _like_ feedback both good and bad)


Then perhaps BeamEcho will embrace the negative and positive comments generated by making that video and posting it here?

Viral marketing has been around for a long time. Lots of people were hooked on a particular brand of cigarettes or Scotch by some pretty person sitting in a bar who would never otherwise give them the time of day.

There are a slew of marketing agencies, a lot here in Toronto, that do this still, daily. For example, one of the them runs Virgin's "Insiders' Club" and offers free stuff in exchange for a mini-legion of people talking up their phones and service but who never reveal this activity as marketing.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Hahaha, I came back for the classifieds, rarely do I venture into the 'other' places and get involved. Too many thin skinned PC whiner's and wannabe mods. It's like everyone's afraid of offending someone with the wrong comment, and if they do say something 'bad', they soon correct themselves and kneel on the ground asking for mercy. You can almost hear them shuffling away from their computers.... :baby: 

C'mon this place used to be way way more 'fun' in the old days and you know it. I'm not saying your forum is a bad place, I'm saying it used to more 'entertaining'.  Everyone knows that. I know who the _members_ that are that are reading this saying to themselves, 'ya no sh#t', because you're the ones that used to BE the 'fun' people here. Don't you miss coming here, almost afraid to read some of the replies and responses? Ya, but it was fun wasn't it? 

I realize you're going for this 'clean, all access kinda place that anyone can come to, and you want to generate revenue, but there needs to be a 'scraping pit' or something. A place where the crazies can run around playing FFA and LMS and see who comes out alive. beejacon 

Whatever, I'm going for another cappuccino  

Well Apple blocks almost all external access now as it applies to their 'world'.

I noticed you dropped some of the pricing on the powerbooks, perhaps I'll hassle you more often.....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Hahaha, I came back for the classifieds, rarely do I venture into the 'other' places and get involved. Too many thin skinned PC whiner's and wannabe mods. It's like everyone's afraid of offending someone with the wrong comment, and if they do say something 'bad', they soon correct themselves and kneel on the ground asking for mercy. You can almost hear them shuffling away from their computers.... :baby:
> 
> C'mon this place used to be way way more 'fun' in the old days and you know it. I'm not saying your forum is a bad place, I'm saying it used to more 'entertaining'.  Everyone knows that. I know who the _members_ that are that are reading this saying to themselves, 'ya no sh#t', because you're the ones that used to BE the 'fun' people here. Don't you miss coming here, almost afraid to read some of the replies and responses? Ya, but it was fun wasn't it?
> 
> ...


And I will sincerely say.... thanks for the feedback. I do know what you mean. Perhaps I will create a "scrap yard" of sorts. I actually really like to scrap as well, but don't think you could handle going toe-to-toe with me.  :heybaby:


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Perhaps I will create a "scrap yard" of sorts. I actually really like to scrap as well, but don't think you could handle going toe-to-toe with me.


:lmao: Scrap yard, yes that works. Careful... you never _who'll_ show up.....beejacon  I await the grand opening.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> I noticed you dropped some of the pricing on the powerbooks, perhaps I'll hassle you more often.....


It appears that the page was updated a couple of weeks ago, but that you and I were both seeing the cached version of it before that. Even after you were seeing the updated prices, I was still seeing the old $1777 MB Pro. As soon as I clicked refresh, the updated pricing was there. I have forwarded this info. 

See, feedback is good.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

_MacBook Pro 17in HD, 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2GB, 160GB, DL SuperDrive, AirPort, Bluetooth $2,299_

It magically appears to have changed to a 17" MBP now.... :yikes: :lmao: That's not a bad price actually...... (damn)


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

Scotch? Cigarettes? So I guess BeamEcho is as bad as a tobacco company? You see, *this* is why I stopped coming here. This "viral video" is NOT viral. A viral video never self-identifies and is meant to look like it was made by one of the community (or at least be amateur) when it is actually made by a slick marketing company. THIS is just a silly little movie by a Canadian company (which I thought was hilarious, BTW), posted on youtube, wishing their customers a happy halloween. 

What the heck is your problem, anyway? If you have a big hate-on for the company because they sold you a bad floppy drive in 1993, what's with all the venom? Have you ever tried to set up a mac repair business? If not, please shut up. These are mac resellers, there aren't that many of them, and a few years ago they were as rare as hens teeth. 

BTW, This thread pissed me off so much, this is the first post I've made in ~2 years. True, this place used to be more of a community, I saw it slide downhill to the level of all the other fanboy forums I've seen around the net, so I eventually lost interest. I haven't stopped buying macs (I just got a Macbook Air last Thursday) but my interest in sparring in these purile pissing contests got to the point where I would rather just skim blogs for my news. That, and an unstoppably massive OT thread about dashunds and the weather on salt spring island which makes up 99.9% of the posts here. 

There's my $0.02. Take-home message is to **keep the noise down**. The hate was picked up in the TUAW thread: That's read internationally, and ehmac was described in the responses as a collection of "carbon computing fanboys and ... an (pardon the pun) echo chamber for entitled and bitchy canadian mac users."

-SJ.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SpanishJoe said:


> Scotch? Cigarettes? So I guess BeamEcho is as bad as a tobacco company? You see, *this* is why I stopped coming here. This "viral video" is NOT viral. A viral video never self-identifies and is meant to look like it was made by one of the community (or at least be amateur) when it is actually made by a slick marketing company. THIS is just a silly little movie by a Canadian company (which I thought was hilarious, BTW), posted on youtube, wishing their customers a happy halloween.
> 
> What the heck is your problem, anyway? If you have a big hate-on for the company because they sold you a bad floppy drive in 1993, what's with all the venom? Have you ever tried to set up a mac repair business? If not, please shut up. These are mac resellers, there aren't that many of them, and a few years ago they were as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> ...


If only we had more people making positive contributions like yours above, this forum would be so much better.  

I just want to point out, that I, the sole owner of this forum, *have consistently and repeatedly stood up for Beam Echo.* ehMac.ca is made up of many Mac individuals from across Canada, and there have been comments on various resellers and other companies both good and bad from many members that remain on the forums unedited. 

The comment about ehMac.ca from TUAW was from an ehMac.ca member who has a long history of popping his head up only to make those similar type of remarks.

ehMac.ca is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination. But your generalizations about an entire community of various Canadian Mac users...  :yawn: 

---

Its very easy these days, and seems to be a more and more popular thing to do on the interwebs, is to lash out and criticize things, without offering any sort of positive alternative / suggestion / or contribution. Its a great platform to do with a certain level of anonymity, and not having to worry about the other people's reactions. I very much doubt that most of the people lashing out would do so with the same ferocity in person, face to face. You'll never get away from it totally from the interwebs, but my hopes are that ehMac.ca is a slightly different place than that. 

I know for sure I need to devout more time to the site to ensure that, and that may happen sooner than later.  Having said all that, I'm still very proud of what ehMac.ca is... and that is, its members.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This community is 98% positive in any case. Negative remarks always seem harsher on the web, and those are likely the ones you remember. But to focus on the negative you have to actively choose to forget the many thousands of positive contributions, helpful reviews and careful troubleshooting.





SpanishJoe said:


> Scotch? Cigarettes? So I guess BeamEcho is as bad as a tobacco company? You see, *this* is why I stopped coming here. This "viral video" is NOT viral. A viral video never self-identifies and is meant to look like it was made by one of the community (or at least be amateur) when it is actually made by a slick marketing company. THIS is just a silly little movie by a Canadian company (which I thought was hilarious, BTW), posted on youtube, wishing their customers a happy halloween.
> 
> What the heck is your problem, anyway? If you have a big hate-on for the company because they sold you a bad floppy drive in 1993, what's with all the venom? Have you ever tried to set up a mac repair business? If not, please shut up. These are mac resellers, there aren't that many of them, and a few years ago they were as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> ...


I do agree about the vitriol, btw. Things used to be much different.

http://www.ehmac.ca/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=212269



SpanishJoe said:


> Sometimes some dork on the intarweb decides to post a message that is called "flamebait". Usually this halfwit writes for a "computer issues" column, and then takes a half-assed swipe at Macs. Sometimes they're an out-and-out slam.
> 
> Then there's this guy:
> 
> ...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

OP posted a video, immediately, an onset of bashing. Many times have topics gone astray here in other posts but quickly came back on topic. In this thread, it just doesn't stop. Members bash BeamEcho, get told (rightly so) to cut it out, then just start defending/justifying their bashing and continuing the off topic drama. Let's stick to opinions/feedback of the video not your past experiences with a store and the ensuing wine and cheese. There are some points I agree with SpanishJoe and there are many other ehMac lurkers' and occasional contributors that probably do as well but would never say it. 

To the OP, I do hope this isn't your only stop at ehMac as this is generally a positive Mac community. I thought the video was a great post and I enjoyed it.


----------



## hardreturn (Oct 31, 2008)

ehMax said:


> The comment about ehMac.ca from TUAW was from an ehMac.ca member who has a long history of popping his head up only to make those similar type of remarks.


if you look through my 200+ posts i rarely comment on it, but if that's your impression, fine. i also am interested to find i can no longer log in with that account. it sticks on the thanks for logging in screen on 3 different browsers on 2 separate computers.

at any rate, look at 95% of topics that mention CPUsed/BeamEcho and you'll find bashing. in almost all of them you'll also find a post by HowEver. it's boring and repetitive.

back to lurking, or i guess being banned.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hardreturn said:


> at any rate, look at 95% of topics that mention CPUsed/BeamEcho and you'll find bashing. in almost all of them you'll also find a post by HowEver. it's boring and repetitive.
> 
> back to lurking, or i guess being banned.


Rather than sticking up for BeamEcho, like I have repeatedly done, you for some reason chose to bash Carbon *and associate the bashing with Carbon*, which is completely unwarranted and irresponsible. You also paint the entire ehMac.ca community with a negative brush. You say the bashing is boring and repetitive... yes, I agree but you do it yourself.

The posts here are by individual Mac users, who do not represent the owners of ehMac.ca. I have repeatedly stated that. I have repeatedly encouraged people to keep their feedback productive etc.. There has been many forms of feedback about various businesses, both good and bad, including Carbon Computing that are left unedited. If a business has let me know that they believe statements are slanderous, I have removed comments as a courtesy and to product individual ehMac.ca members from legal exposure. 

Your account is fine... try deleting the cookies when you are logged in or something. Obviously you are posting here so things are working ok.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I could care not one iota for that BeamEcho place. Never been there, never plan on going.

CPUsed was a decent place, years ago, especially in comparison with the null offerings around here. But they declined, then folded, and that BeamEcho thing took over and, well, never been there, not interested, and never will.

It would be good if someone would open a place that was like the old CPUsed - with actual decent used equipment, but perhaps at some kind of affordable pricing. But then again, it would be nice if there was a place that could hook people up with a half decent Linux system as well. I'd even be happy if there was a place around where one could buy a hard drive or a USB cable... The Hammer sucks for computers, absolutely sucks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## hardreturn (Oct 31, 2008)

i don't have a stake in defending cpused, i don't particularly care. i do dislike the negative outpouring ever time they're brought up though, especially because you're a carbon employee. we've been over this ground before and i don't think it will ever be rectified as it's unreasonable to curtail legitimate feedback re: cpused. there are certain posters that will at any mention of them post something negative and i think that is controllable but won't be. do i think you have anything to do with it? no. do i think you're more passive about it than you would be if carbon was continually mentioned in the same way? yes. 

again, and please point out where i'm worng, i've only ever posted one negative incident regarding carbon and repeatedly, when i was posting here more regularly, suggested them as a place to shop for new members asking.

i'll promise you now i won't bring it up outside of this thread again.


----------



## hardreturn (Oct 31, 2008)

HowEver said:


> You'd think instead of trying to advertise here for free, or namecalling anyone who disagrees, or recounts a negative experience with the store, *somebody* from the store one day would say "Gee, a bunch of you had a bad experience, or a series of them, in our store? What can we do about that?" Most responsible managers and owners go that route. They value the experiences of potential customers who care enough to share their stories.
> 
> But the years go by, and it doesn't happen. You may call recounting negative experiences "bashing" if you like, it doesn't make it true. Far more is said here about Best Buy, Staples, Future Shop, and even about some other small and large Apple outlets. See what a search for "Apple sucks" turns up.
> 
> If you think this site focusses negativity on one particular store, I beg to differ. And feel free to say something nice, even if you have to make it up.


you act as though they have bad customer service based on your and others posts regardless of people who've said that they have had good experiences with them. so maybe they have changed their service, or maybe you just had a bad interaction with a specific employee. unless you have a relationship with their management how would you know what's been done to address things? how many encounters have you personally had with them that were negative? if so, why did you shop there? when were you back last? unless you have recent data it's long past the recounting stage and into bashing. also, if you'd actually, you know, recount the experience that you had with them instead of just saying don't go there that would also be more helpful and informative.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hardreturn said:


> i don't have a stake in defending cpused, i don't particularly care. i do dislike the negative outpouring ever time they're brought up though, especially because you're a carbon employee. we've been over this ground before and i don't think it will ever be rectified as it's unreasonable to curtail legitimate feedback re: cpused. there are certain posters that will at any mention of them post something negative and i think that is controllable but won't be. do i think you have anything to do with it? no. do i think you're more passive about it than you would be if carbon was continually mentioned in the same way? yes.
> 
> *again, and please point out where i'm worng*, i've only ever posted one negative incident regarding carbon and repeatedly, when i was posting here more regularly, suggested them as a place to shop for new members asking.
> 
> i'll promise you now i won't bring it up outside of this thread again.


I've been perfectly clear that I dislike the negative outpouring as well. In repeated threads I have stated this. In this thread I have removed many posts, and taken flack for it as well. It's not true that I am more passive with it than with Carbon. 

Just ask yourself, why is it that a company like CanadaRAM gets tons of glowing reviews? Do they pay for advertising here? Are members here somehow affiliated with them. No. In fact, they have criticized Carbon recently. But yet, that comment remains. Hmm... 

The posts here about companies are from random Mac users in Canada who are not affiliated with ehMac.ca or Carbon. While I don't like overt negative criticism, their opinions are their own. 

I respect and admire the other independent Apple Resellers in Canada, and I am 100% rooting for their success. I encourage people to shop at Beam Echo, Computer Systems Centre, Mac Outpost, Mostly Digital, Mac Station, MyMacDealer, WestWorld etc... 

I'm done on this topic. Have a happy halloween everyone. And one more time, check out the neat , funny halloween video by Beam Echo.  :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

As long as I have been here, ehMax has consistently stood up for companies he feels are being bashed, not necessarily because he defends them, but because he doesn't like bashing. I don't believe his actions asking bashers of CPUsed to desist are any less vigorous than his actions with other companies.


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

*umm..*

well, normally i read a full thread before adding my 2 cents, but hopefully in this case i can be forgiven for skipping the six pages of sillyness...

just wanted to say the video was great fun - thanks 
-david


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I like ehMac, ehMax, and the OT part is great. If people don't want to read a thread, nobody is forcing them to. Keep up the good work.


----------

